# " Lost " WWI Battlefield Cemetery CA40 recovery and clearance fundraising campaign



## AJFitzpatrick (10 Jul 2015)

"Cemetery CA40 was made right after the battle and contained 44 Soldiers of The 16th Canadian Infantry, The Canadian Scottish, killed on Vimy Ridge, April 9th, 1917, including William Milne, VC. it was supposed to have been concentrated into another War Cemetery close-by, but clearly this never took place. There is no evidence that these graves from CA40 were ever recovered, and it appears, based on all the paper evidence, and the ground checks, that these men still lie buried in an unmarked grave in a potato field in Northern France."

"Norm Christie has launched a Fundraising campaign, Help Recover Our Vimy Heroes, with the intention of raising $110,000 to proceed with the second step in the recover of the 44 Canadian Soldiers buried in CA40. This will cover an engineering team (for subsurface evaluation, GPR, electrical analysis), a documentary film crew, compensation for local farmers and safety and security costs."



More Info Here:
http://battlefields.ca/recover-our-vimy-heroes/


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jul 2015)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> "Cemetery CA40 was made right after the battle and contained 44 Soldiers of The 16th Canadian Infantry, The Canadian Scottish, killed on Vimy Ridge, April 9th, 1917, including William Milne, VC. it was supposed to have been concentrated into another War Cemetery close-by, but clearly this never took place. There is no evidence that these graves from CA40 were ever recovered, and it appears, based on all the paper evidence, and the ground checks, that these men still lie buried in an unmarked grave in a potato field in Northern France."
> 
> "Norm Christie has launched a Fundraising campaign, Help Recover Our Vimy Heroes, with the intention of raising $110,000 to proceed with the second step in the recover of the 44 Canadian Soldiers buried in CA40. This will cover an engineering team (for subsurface evaluation, GPR, electrical analysis), a documentary film crew, compensation for local farmers and safety and security costs."
> 
> ...



So what do you think? Legit?


----------



## Wolseleydog (9 Jan 2016)

Yes its legit.  Norm Christie is well known, and really did work for the Commonwealth War Graves Commission.

Here's a more recent news article, from of all papers The Star: 
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/01/07/historian-looking-for-canadians-mass-grave-at-vimy-ridge.html

Donate here: https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/4zeCb

And see his main website here: http://battlefields.ca

This is a worthy cause.


----------

